# Funky Wooden Boston Whaler flats skiff thingy



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all. I stumbled across this funky little creation the other day. It appears to be a vintage Boston Whaler that has been converted to a flats skiff with the addition of a wooden cap and poling platform. Not sure how she runs, but certainly one of a kind.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I saw that on CL too. Cool boat, but wood is just so 1492. haha


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like it! Nothing wrong with wood, if you know what you are doing. Gives it a classy look you can't get with a painted surface.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I saw that on CL too.  Cool boat, but wood is just so 1492. haha



LOL, dude...you owe me a keyboard! Freaking rice is nice stuck between the G and H key!

I like it, looks like ceder. Not the best wood for a deck but still nice.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a feeling that that ugly azz thing will be on craigslist until the BFRO actually finds bigfoot!!!


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I have a feeling that that ugly azz thing will be on craigslist until the BFRO actually finds bigfoot!!!



i hear that !!

terrible shame to do that to a nice little whaler - terrible !!

some people only have "taste" in their mouth...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

you'd have to wear a helmet to fish off those decks.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Uh guys, the seller is a member on here and had it listed on here as well.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I think that is a good use of a great little boat. A ton of work I am sure. To each his own


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like a dope lil skiff. 

id fish out of it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

down right sexy..... 
fill it with sand and a palm tree.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Needs a wicker Backrest on the platforms.

Honestly, might not meet everyones taste, but it does appear to that some good craftsmanship went into the build. I would probably go ahead and epoxy some sandpaper to the bottom of my shoes. To make sure there aren't any accidents.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm a sucker for wood grain. I like it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Can appreciate the craftsmanship but man I'm glad I don't have to maintain it!!

-T


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

That thing looks awesome!


----------

